# surrogacy



## debbie77 (Dec 28, 2010)

just starting out and looking for a tummy mummy am going to try to do it without agency first any advice ?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I found my prospective surrogate mother via a friend- she's my donor's partner sister and I know her as a friend so I guess sometimes these lovely ladies are right in front of you all the time as well.
wishing you luck on your journey


----------



## debbie77 (Dec 28, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Debbie,
no advice really, finding a surrogate is the hardest bit imho, just join every message board you can and spend lots of time posting and networking and do mention it to your friends and family as you never know if someone out there may be thinking of becoming a surrogate..
Good Luck


----------

